# 3 fletch v's 4 fletch some test results



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, I'm kind of wondering where you're going with this. Looking at some of the better shooter's targets they sure nail the X alot with hardly anything on their arrows as for vanes and rarely fletch helical. So wanting better grouping I'd do with Walk Back or French tuning and then play with the placement of the string nock or rest height to see if groups would tighten.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

i looking for tightest groups but also how the arrow reacts to a less than perfect shot. this is where i noticed quite a lot of performance difference with the various vanes, meaning the difference between a 9 and a 10.

what configuration do the top guys you mentioned use? i mostly see 4"+ feathers at vegas and nimes etc and not the smaller ones you suggested.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How much offset are you using for the "hard offset"?

I typically use 4 fletch (75 x 105) with 3" feathers with very little helical. However, it's just because 3" feathers are cheaper than 4". However, I have 6 set up with three 4" helical feathers that don't seem to be any better or worse.

In my case, group size is strictly on the operator. 

Maybe I should do a little more testing like you.

Allen


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Arrow built properly and bow well tuned, I'd look at yourself. Meaning, where is your weak point, hitting more to to one side than the other. If consistently shooting good Xs or 10s and every so often send one a tad high or low them creep tune or adjust so that ever so often arrow is in the upper or lower part of the X or 10. Same way left and right. Adjust your sight to make your weak point stronger.

How heavy a draw weight to do you have? Not really asking, but suggesting possibly turning it down 2 to 3 pounds. It can make a big difference.
Number your arrows. Possibly there is one or two that aren't behaving as the others. Nock tune them or re-do them and if they don't perform toss them aside.
If using different colored vanes or out of different batches, weigh them. If the wanting the perfect arrow I'd weigh all components, period.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

aread- the offset is as much as i can get without getting any sticking problems when i fletch them with straight clamp, prob at least 5 degrees.

SonnyThomas - i tuned the draw weight to the arrows by turning it down until they grouped best @30m and 18m. gone from 60lbs to maybe 56/57 ish. i use the same colour vane on all, not weighed em though like i do outdoors. if i miss the 10 yes it is operator error, but the 3 fletch seemed to give more of a margin of error. meaning i could make a shot that felt bad but it would still clip or be closer to the 10 than the other configs. missses are at random impact points.

still interseted in what other people have found.

MODERATOR - can u move this to the "arrows" section please which i just spotted, oops. cheers


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

agree that well tuned bow and proper arrows you dont need that vane as much as you think with points, we were out hunting and buddy said hit this gatorade bottle, i had a bludgen on my arrow, i hit just left in side of hill, fob broke off and bludgen was smashed up a little, like it melted and was wierd, BUT even with this tip off a little i nocked arrow with nothing on it as the fob was gone and hit the bottle at 30yds, bad news is the arrow snapped in half from the impact but point is with no vanes at30yds it still flew true


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

yup my arrows do follow the 300g points, and i could hit a bottle all day at 30yds but i'm talking a couple of millimeters or less making the difference between a 10 and a 9. have u seen the size of the smallest ring on a fita 18m face?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The 18m face is more or less like the Vegas 3 spot. The almost dime size X is intimidating. Those arrows have a insert and 75 gr tip (guess the FOC) and are just as accurate at 60 yards. I have just set up the same arrows with 1.75" Bohning X Vane Shield cuts and they do the same thing as in this picture.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You had your info a little spread out. 2315s with 300 gr field points? So possible spine issue? I've shot 2312 Super Lights and 2413 Super Slams with inserts and 100 grs point with great success.


----------



## cava75 (May 12, 2005)

I always fletch with offset. The maximum amount I can give to the fletching gig without compromise vane adhesion.
Last year I've tried 4 fletches (4" plastic vanes w offset) on 2315, and I didn't see much difference. To me 4" is a good measure for indoor if you use 3 vanes. I will try soon Bohning 3" X-Vanes; I will fletch 4 of them with maximum offset as usual.
I currently use plastic vanes only.
I am often in the high 80s and my personal best is a 595 (fita indoor 18m).
Hope this help.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

interesting guys thanks, keep em coming though. 4 fletch 5" feather anyone?


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

Kind of wandering what rest everybody is using. When shooting 4" with helical. I shoot a s/steel rest and always had fletching clearance problems with a helical. Drop away would eliminate this, If your shooting a drop away i guess it would be dumb not to shoot a helical definately wouldn't hurt you.


----------

